# any chance ?



## mechelle (Jun 6, 2010)

I am a qualified English nanny with 25 years experience and dont know if I can get in to the states using this? I dont think so but you always hear about families wanting english nannies so how do they get in???? I have a house already bought for investment for me over there so dont need to earn mega bucks...


----------



## in2h2o (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Mechelle -

To legally bring an au pair into the United States from abroad, a family must work with one of the US government authorized agencies listed below:

The U.S. government department that can give you more information on the U.S. authorized AuPair program:

United States Department of State
Bureau of Educational and Cultural Affairs
Office of Exchange Coordination and Designation
ECA/EC/ECD - SA-44, Room 734
301 Fourth Street, S.W.
Washington, DC 20547
telephone (202) 401-9810

The following are U.S. government authorized AuPair companies who make leagal arrangements for AuPairs in the U.S. This list was compiled in 2008 but I would assume most are still valid.

Agent Au Pair
1450 Sutter Street # 526
San Francisco, CA 94109
Telephone: 415.552.65006

Au Pair in America
American Institute For Foreign Study
(Au Pair in America)
River Plaza
9 West Broad Street
Stamford, CT 06902
Telephone: 203.399.5025

Au Pair Care
AYUSA International
600 California St., Floor 10
San Francisco, CA 94108
Telephone: 415.434.8788

Au Pair Foundation Inc.
7599 Redwood Blvd. Suite 200
Novato, CA 94945
Telephone: 415.257.4787 x205

Au Pair International
4450 Arapahoe Ave. Suite 100
Boulder, CO 80303
Telephone: 720.221.3563

AuPairCare Inc.
600 California St. Floor 10
San Francisco, CA 94108
Telephone: 720.221.3563

Cultural Care Au Pair
1 Education Street
Cambridge, MA 02141
Telephone: 617.619.2102

Cultural Homestay International
104 Butterfield Rd.
San Anselmo, CA 94960
Telephone: 415.459.2182

EurAuPair Intercultural Childcare Programs
250 North Coast Highway
Laguna Beach, CA 92651
Tel.: 949.497.6235

Expert AuPair
2100 Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. St. N
Suite A
St. Petersburg, FL 
Tel.: 727-388-3472

Interexchange Au Pair
161 Sixth Avenue, 13th Floor
New York, NY 10013
Contact: Ms. Uta Christianson
Tel.: (212) 924-0446 x433

Go AuPair
American Cultural Exchange
(Go Au Pair)
151 East 6100 South Suite 200
Murray, UT 84107
Tel.: 201.859.0693

USAuPair, Inc.
155 'B' Avenue, Suite 220
PO Box 2126
Lake Oswego, OR 97035
Telephone: 503.697.6872

If you have any idea of the area of the country that you would like to work in, I would probably contact one of the agencies closest to that area first.

I hope this helps you. Good luck!


----------



## mechelle (Jun 6, 2010)

in2h2o said:


> Hi Mechelle -
> 
> To legally bring an au pair into the United States from abroad, a family must work with one of the US government authorized agencies listed below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply but I am NOT an au pair.. I am too old for one thing..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Mechelle indicates, there is a huge legal difference between a "nanny" and an "au pair" - not only for immigration purposes, but in terms of employment terms and liabilities. Many Americans don't make the distinction - but a nanny is supposed to be a trained child care professional. An au pair is a young person, usually a student, who performs limited child care and light housekeeping duties in exchange for room, board and pocket money. An au pair is supposed to be treated as a member of family rather than as an employee.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

